# Dr. Phil's son



## edhead2000 (Feb 3, 2004)

I was watching Dr. Phil the other day and his son, Jay, was on there doing the Teen Weight Loss Challenge.  Jay said that he had done martial arts since he was a little kid........anyone know what type or anything?  I was just curious.


----------



## Cryozombie (Feb 3, 2004)

Dr Phil's son Jay has a black belt in TaeKwonDo.  I have no idea about the other one.


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 3, 2004)

Why thank you.


----------



## kenpo12 (Feb 4, 2004)

Dr Phil's son fat like him and giving weight loss advice?  hhahahahha


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 4, 2004)

I saw the Teen Weight Loss Challenge, too...I thought it was cool that along with the physical trainers, they got the five teens into Martial Arts as well.  extremely cool.


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 4, 2004)

I definitely think that Jay hit all the right buttons by doing that.  It's good to see that people recognize martial arts for all that it has to offer.


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 5, 2004)

...I tried to find out what system he studied...but couldn't find any info on the Dr. Phil site or the site about the books...blah.


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 5, 2004)

I couldn't either!  I emailed the site, but no response yet.  Technopunk posted above that it was TKD.


----------

